# Everfree NorthWest Needs YOU For their Convention Book Art Contest!



## RoyGBiv (Mar 1, 2012)

Everfree NorthWest 2012 is a convention for fans of 'My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic' of all ages in Seattle, WA at the SeaTac Holiday Inn on August 17-19th, 2012. And we want *YOU* to design the cover for Everfree Northwest's convention book! We're announcing an official contest to give you just that chance with REAL compensation! 

Starting right now, we're accepting submissions of art for a wrap around, one-piece cover at at 17" by 11 & 1/2". Since we're Seattle based, we want the cover to display the theme of "Ponies in Seattle". In addition, since we're a Convention, it goes without saying that we want our logo (linked below) to be incorporated as well. Other than that, feel free to be creative! And YES, Official Characters are allowed to be included! (So. Awesome.) 

If you wish to submit an image, please email your file (in JPG or PNG format) to *contest@everfreenw.com* with CON BOOK and your name in the Subject Line. 

Entries will be accepted until 11:59 PM, Pacific Standard Time (PST) on June 30th, 2012. 

After this date, a judging committee will narrow the submissions down to ten (10) entries, and then our attendees will vote for their favorite on our forums. The winning picture will not only be on our convention book's cover, but will earn its creator a gift certificate to WeLoveFine.com. The entry with the second most votes will also win a WeLoveFine.com gift certificate. 

For all the details (or to get all the guidelines in one place), check out the official rules below! 
*
Official Rules:
*
1) All artwork must be drawn by the artist submitting the piece, and it must be original fan art. 

2) The artist, upon submission, is giving the convention Everfree Northwest permission to use the artwork, if chosen, for the cover of their convention book or for any other promotional use they choose. 

3) All entries must be submitted by 11:59 PM, Pacific Standard Time (PST) June 30th, 2012. Any submissions after this date are invalid and ineligible to take part in this contest. 

4) All winners will be notified and announced publicly by July 31st, 2012. 

5) If the voted winning image is unable to be used for any reason, the next highest voted image will be used instead. 

6) Submissions are to be emailed to *contest@everfreenw.com*, in JPG or PNG format, with CON BOOK and your name in the email Subject Line. 

7) The dimensions of the submitted image must 17" by 11 & 1/2", formatted for the front and back of a one piece book cover. The image must be between 300-600 DPI. All submissions must follow the theme of "Ponies in Seattle" and must include the logo linked below in some form.







8) A submission MAY include Official Characters of the MLP franchise. 9) As a family friendly convention, we will not be accepting any submissions using elements that would be above a PG rating.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 1, 2012)

I had a go. Hope you like it and offer helpful feedback on how I can improve on this.






I did an alternate slogan too, so you can choose whichever one you like best.


----------

